# From no eyes, to a couple of them...



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

the malts got "Summer Cut II" and it turned out like this...

From no eyes









to a couple of eyes lol this is monster Snowy. 









same with sweet Crystal :wub:








I was hoping to have a lil patience to grow out her topknot again (after *someone* cut it awhile back)... but then the little teeny tiny hair around eyes in the topknot growing process was a bit annoying (to me) to try and keep it out of her eyes, so we went short on that...until I regain my patience to grow it out again 

In another note, don't be fooled by the innocent look of this boy here. 









he was EYING Dante de Rose (our pink bird) when I snapped that photo, trying to figure out a way to reach him without me stopping him. He has prey drive towards Dante, so there is a little "wolfie" in the mind of that innocent-looking creature...

Last but not least, I just received the photos of the malts' new collars from Ella's Lead that I designed. I was inspired by SunnyLand...the colors of the sky, sun & when you have white malts, they can make the clouds ..hehe..  









Rebecca & Ben (the guys at Ella's Lead) did a wonderful job in making them all together for my malts :aktion033: 

I just love their work in all the other collars. and it isn't an exception for my malts' collars. The collars turned out just the way I had them in my mind when I picked the colors, rhinestones and lil stones combo:chili: I love them...they are getting shipped today  oh and the best part comes here, these collars are vegan. the material has been water tested. They are made out of a substitute leather material. These two are VERY light in weight too ^_^ PERFECT for my FishMalts :HistericalSmiley:

Can you tell that I am too excited to get them here? and have them on the malts :wub2:

Thought of sharing the excitement  will sure share some photos when Crystal gets her sunshine collar and Snowy gets his Teel blue collar...


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowy & Crystal look so great with their new haircuts!

I love the new collars too! So pretty!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Orla said:


> Snowy & Crystal look so great with their new haircuts!
> 
> *I love the new collars too! So pretty!*


I can't wait for them to reach


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Oh they look so pretty! Is Crystal wearing eye liner?:wub:
The collars a gorgeous too.

My fluffs are afraid of the big pink bird. And the little grey bird dive-bombs them. (well they are really afraid, they just keep their distance )
*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:wub::wub::wub:Kat, I just love C&S's haircuts. It just looks so puppy like and fresh and activity friendly. I know that you'll love she shortness too especially when one of them decides to take an unexpected dip in the pool. They can just about shake all the water off. Love those collars as well. Great colors. :chili::chili:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Kat, Snowy and Crystal look adorable in their new summer cuts! I can't wait to see pics of them with their collars on. You did a great job designing those!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Kat, you did a beautiful job with the cuts. I'm almost ready to clip Rocky down shorter too. 

I love the collars...beautiful design and great colors too!

And Snowy eyeing Dante, I cannot believe that...he must have been looking at him lovinging and asking him to play!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwww, Snowy and Crystal are looking supercute with their summer haircuts! 

Kat, did you do them yourself? :aktion033:

Love the beautiful, new harnesses and the pretty and friendly colours! I'm sure they'll look great wearing them! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ohhhh! they look really great Kat. :wub: :wub: Snowy is very svelte, can't usually see that with the longer hair.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The collars are great Kat (as are the haircuts)! I just love how they compliment each other so nicely.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

They look exceptional, Kat! You have done yourself proud, girl!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, S&C look adorable in their summer cuts! Snowy's short cut reminds me of professional swimmes who shave their body hair to become sleeker and faster in the water. Bet he can't wait to try it out in the pool!

I'm growing Bonnie's hair for a top knot - and she's at that awkward stage right now. I hope I have the patience for it to grow! Then again, Crystal looks so sweet I just might break down and snip her top hairs.

Those collars are simpy beautiful! I'm sure they will be the talk of Dubai in them.

Shame on Snowy! He needs to love his brother Dante, not eye him with menace, lol!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

They look GREAT Kat! I love the shorter cuts.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ut oh!!! :w00t: Dante doesn't stand a chance now that Snowy has two eyes!!!!!!!! YIKES!! Fly Dante....Fly!!!!

Those colors look gorgeous!! Can't wait to see them on the kids :aktion033:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

oh how i love their new summer cuts and the collars to die for :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sylie said:


> Is Crystal wearing eye liner?:wub:
> 
> 
> My fluffs are afraid of the big pink bird. And the little grey bird dive-bombs them. (well they are really afraid, they just keep their distance )
> [/COLOR][/COLOR][/B]


hehe does seem like she is wearing eyeliner with her black eye rim  

I see that big pink bird & grey are the fluffy's bosses at your place :aktion033: ... I swear, it isn't the case here. One good thing is: we keep Dante's bird house in the room where the malts don't really spend lots of time in. Crystal is fine with Dante. She loves him. BUT, Snowy AND Romeo see Dante as a delicious turkey, or something:blink: so they get zero interaction with him. 



Snowbody said:


> :wub::wub::wub:Kat, I just love C&S's haircuts. It just looks so puppy like and fresh and activity friendly. *I know that you'll love the shortness too especially when one of them decides to take an unexpected dip in the pool.* They can just about shake all the water off. Love those collars as well. Great colors. :chili::chili:


that is the hair cut's bonus benefit that I love :thumbsup::chili:



Bibu said:


> Kat, Snowy and Crystal look adorable in their new summer cuts! *I can't wait to see pics of them with their collars on.* You did a great job designing those!


can't wait to share the pix with you and everyone else too  



Rocky's Mom said:


> Kat, *you did a beautiful job with the cuts.* I'm almost ready to clip Rocky down shorter too.
> 
> I love the collars...beautiful design and great colors too!
> 
> *And Snowy eyeing Dante, I cannot believe that...he must have been looking at him lovinging and asking him to play!*


Thanks but I did not groom them myself. Daniel, the malts' groomer, did. I did however, give the instruction to how I wanted for them to be groomed. We can call this look: the Olympic look 

@second words in bold - :HistericalSmiley: ... trust me, "trouble" is Snowy's second name. He is so good at NOT looking anything like it though :w00t: shocking. 



Alexa said:


> Awwwww, Snowy and Crystal are looking supercute with their summer haircuts!
> 
> *Kat, did you do them yourself?* :aktion033:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexandra. I did not groom them myself. Daniel, the malts' groomer, did. I did however, give the instruction to how I wanted for them to be groomed. We can call this look: the Olympic look


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Snowy is very svelte, can't usually see that with the longer hair.


lol I agree. Only can be seen when he gets his Olympic cut 



Hunter's Mom said:


> I just love how they compliment each other so nicely


I wanted for the collars to look like a one set  Glad that you liked the idea too  



almitra said:


> They look exceptional, Kat! You have done yourself proud, girl!!


Glad that you liked it :thumbsup:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Snowy's short cut reminds me of professional swimmes who shave their body hair to become sleeker and faster in the water. Bet he can't wait to try it out in the pool!


that sure is suitable  the boy sure can't wait to try it out in the pool. I told him (and her) that we better wait for at least a week. After all, we do want for the grooming effect to last a week before they go for the dive 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I'm growing Bonnie's hair for a top knot - and she's at that awkward stage right now. I hope I have the patience for it to grow! Then again, Crystal looks so sweet I just might break down and snip her top hairs.


wish you (and me) the patience to fully grow it through the awkward stage. awwwh :wub: I can just picture sweetie bonnie with a topknot :wub:




Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Those collars are simpy beautiful! I'm sure they will be the talk of Dubai in them.


Glad that you liked them ... I sure am too  



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Shame on Snowy! He needs to love his brother Dante, not eye him with menace, lol!


maybe if he listened to sweet auntie Linda's talk, he would listen. He did tell me that he loves his auntie so much :wub: My talks to him, weren't helping though LOL =P



MoonDog said:


> They look GREAT Kat! I love the shorter cuts.


They are easier to maintain when they go swimming (which I allow them to do during this season).



The A Team said:


> Ut oh!!! :w00t: Dante doesn't stand a chance now that Snowy has two eyes!!!!!!!! YIKES!! Fly Dante....Fly!!!!


:smrofl::smrofl:
thanks for the giggles. I agree.:smrofl:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The A Team said:


> Those colors look gorgeous!! Can't wait to see them on the kids :aktion033:


and I can't wait to share the pix of the malts wearing them  



romeo&juliet said:


> oh how i love their new summer cuts and the collars to die for :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


glad that you loved them


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so cute and sweet.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Deborah said:


> They are so cute and sweet.:wub:


thank you, Deborah  I think so too :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

aaaahhhh they are just too cute, love the cuts. I bet it's a lot easier for you since they like to take dips in the pool. Love the collars, what wonderful colors. Looking forward to seeing them on your precious babies.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

mary-anderson said:


> aaaahhhh they are just too cute, love the cuts. *I bet it's a lot easier for you since they like to take dips in the pool*. Love the collars, what wonderful colors. Looking forward to seeing them on your precious babies.


@words in bold- speaking about that, only yesterday, Crystal (who is worse at listening to me when i say no dive) decided that she needed the dive and dipped herself in water. Boy how easy it is to take care of that now  i simply love it. The next door family are wodering how come my dogs shrunk in size though lol i swear, the malts are all fluff And when part of it is gone, part of their size is gone


----------

